# little bit confused about this 6 "one



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

Sold as rhombeus (probably guyana region) confused because his eye are not yet deep red, id please


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

need brighter pics. and possibly clearer


----------



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

pic


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

also is it gold in color? because it kinda resembles a maculatus


----------



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

pic


----------



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

guessing at 6" eyes should turn red soon if rhombeus form


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The deep red eye color develops at different stages of life. I wouldn't worry about it too much. The fish is S. rhombeus.


----------



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

thx frank


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Frank's so hot :nod:


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

mr_rob_boto said:


> Frank's so hot :nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Thompson374 Posted on Feb 27 2004, 12:00 AM
> QUOTE (mr_rob_boto @ Feb 26 2004, 11:43 PM)
> Frank's so hot :nod:
> 
> ...


Comments like that certainly make one go hmmmmmmm. Anyway, thanks for the cordials.


----------

